# Poll: favorite nude lipstick to cover pigmented lips?



## wolfmaster (Mar 13, 2005)

I tried on blankety but it made me look like i had concealer on my lips!! any other suggestions?


----------



## jeannette (Mar 13, 2005)

Not a lipstick, but *Florabundance Lipglass* may well be what you're looking for!


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Mar 13, 2005)

not a lipstick either...but i really like the lipglass tasti in latte lick.  it was so tasty, and it covered by pigmented lips without making them look ghostly


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 13, 2005)

Not a l/s but if you can get your hands on Low light silver lipglass stain it looks Fantastic on really pigmented lips. My cousin uses it and shes got really pigmented lips and she adores it. HTH!


----------



## AlliSwan (Mar 13, 2005)

It's all about that IMPISH LIPGLASS for me! I've been trying not to get stuck in an opaque-lips rut because I was the biggest fan of Paris-Hilton-pale-peachy-tan lips for a long time! I've toned it down with Headliner lipglass. Wow, what a surprise, another fave that's LE...Sigh.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 13, 2005)

I love brew from high tea.  It's the first LS that I could actually pull off a nude lip.  Here's a pic (w/ no lipliner) of Brew and Instant Gold lipglass.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 13, 2005)

Jessica, you GOTTA tell me what e/s you´re wearing in this pic.
I have to get it too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 
_Jessica, you GOTTA tell me what e/s you´re wearing in this pic.
I have to get it too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm wearing mauvism paint on the lid (smudged up slightly to the crease) and violet pigment in the crease.  I probaly used violet as a liner too and orb to highlight.  HTH


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm wearing mauvism paint on the lid (smudged up slightly to the crease) and violet pigment in the crease. I probaly used violet as a liner too and orb to highlight. HTH 


can you think of any e/s that looks like the combo you´re wearing.. would be easier (and cheaper) than getting paint+pigment, no? or does this combo have better staying power?

I never quite understood the use of paints...although I´ve never tried ´em


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 13, 2005)

Bobbi Brown Beige lipstick, C-Thru lipglass, Flutterby lipstick. I love Blankety.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 13, 2005)

Paints are awesome...They do give massive staying power, some people find they crease, but they dont for me, and they add a lot of color and vibrancy to anything you put on top of em


----------



## Jessica (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 
_can you think of any e/s that looks like the combo you´re wearing.. would be easier (and cheaper) than getting paint+pigment, no? or does this combo have better staying power?
I never quite understood the use of paints...although I´ve never tried ´em_

 
That's a hard one for me to answer.  I'll think about it though.  Do any of you ladies/gents have any suggestions on alternative color combos?

Austrian Babe, I love paints because they are easy to apply and can be worn as a sheer wash of color or applied heavier for a bolder look.  They also make shadows of like colors stand out more.  Also, since I get up @ 5 am to attend clinicals, they make a great quick application of color super easy (since I'm too tired that early in the morning to do much else).  
A cheaper way to test out piggies is to purchase samples from sellers.  I know that there is usually several people selling samples of piggies in the clearance bin.  As far as paints, if your interested in trying them out I would reccomend purchasing one or two colors that you normally wear a lot of and experiement.  If you don't like them you can either sell them in the clearence bin or swap for something else.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 
can you think of any e/s that looks like the combo you´re wearing.. would be easier (and cheaper) than getting paint+pigment, no? or does this combo have better staying power?
I never quite understood the use of paints...although I´ve never tried ´em

 
That's a hard one for me to answer.  I'll think about it though.  Do any of you ladies/gents have any suggestions on alternative color combos?

Austrian Babe, I love paints because they are easy to apply and can be worn as a sheer wash of color or applied heavier for a bolder look.  They also make shadows of like colors stand out more.  Also, since I get up @ 5 am to attend clinicals, they make a great quick application of color super easy (since I'm too tired that early in the morning to do much else).  
A cheaper way to test out piggies is to purchase samples from sellers.  I know that there is usually several people selling samples of piggies in the clearance bin.  As far as paints, if your interested in trying them out I would reccomend purchasing one or two colors that you normally wear a lot of and experiement.  If you don't like them you can either sell them in the clearence bin or swap for something else._

 
I like the combo of mauvism and plum e/s or parfait amour e/s violet is a bit more antense, and make the combo a bit hotter, but these e/s are the second best!


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_I love brew from high tea.  It's the first LS that I could actually pull off a nude lip.  Here's a pic (w/ no lipliner) of Brew and Instant Gold lipglass.



_

 
Jessica, I remember when you first posted this. You made me wanna get Brew and Instant Gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-----

The colours I use to make my lips look nude/lighter are:
Brew l/s, Politely Pink l/s, Rio Babe l/s

I asked a MAC artist what l/s and l/g would look close to TLC in Angelkiss and she said to try out Hug Me l/s and Revealing l/g.

As for lipglasses, the lighter ones I use are Instant Gold, Fine China, and Florabundance. Those are thre three "most nude/lightest" I own. Hope that helps!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 13, 2005)

Janice and I went to a freestanding store in San Antonio Saturday, and the MA reccommended Oak Lipliner.  

Sassy Girl, Yeah, I totally flipped when I put it on and I had pouty, nude lips kinda (long-shot) similar to Ms. Jolie's.  I ran back to the counter and bought a back-up.


----------



## MACreation (Mar 14, 2005)

You can try to get your hands on test pattern lipliner which is d/c, i like chai l/g, c-thru l/g for nude lips


----------



## RougedAndReady (Mar 14, 2005)

Bobbi brown Beige lipstick is great. NARS Chelsea Girls is ok too, but the coverage isnt consistant


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 14, 2005)

I agree with cinnamongurlie (sorry if I've stuffed up the spelling!) - Latte Lick tasti is a must-have for covering up pigmented lips to make them look nude in a 60s-mod way. No corpse-like look, just very played down. I have also experimented toning down super-bright lipsticks by putting this tasti on top.

But yes, do try not to lick it off! It's pretty yum, one of the better tasting ones, actually.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm partial to High Tea and Brew myself as well.

If you prefer lipgloss- high tea and beaux lustreglass are almost identical. VGV is also similar, although darker and slightly browner I find. brew and C-Thru are almost identical, on me at least.


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 15, 2005)

I have found that High Tea, Flutterby, and Brew work the best for me.


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 16, 2005)

Okay, I just got *Blankety* and I think it's really good! It's Amplified, so I didn't have to put on too much, I was just basically dabbing it all over my lips, and tadaa, it toned down the pigmentation on my lips. Have you tried just applying it very lightly? If you still have it, that is. I over-applied it as well on my first application and it looked like what you had said. I think with this one, less really is more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I still gotta check Hug Me, like that MA suggested when I emailed her


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 16, 2005)

hug me is an awesome neutral lipstick. that's my new hg mlbb color.. THANKS ROUQUINNE!!


----------



## missunderstood (Mar 16, 2005)

Brew lipstick is gorgeous. It looks great paired with Instant Gold lustreglass. You can always try C-Thru lipglass as well.


----------

